# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Finally got mine + first print

## Compro01

Finally received my Micro3D.  I decided to go with a white one rather than continue to hold out for silver.

And here's my first print : a 0.5 scale (about 3/4" high) version of PixelMatter3D's Low Poly Cuddling Cats.  This is using low quality and thick hollow walls.  I'll have to see what high quality mode looks like.

----------


## ericwongyellow

:Big Grin:  Congrats 

I am still waiting for my April order........ ~_~

----------

